# HUIZHOU | Greater China Xingfu City | 216m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

大中华幸福城_惠州大中华幸福城_大亚湾大中华幸福城楼盘房价怎么样_惠州爱房网


大中华幸福城占地：12.5万㎡，总建面：50万㎡，容积率：2.8。180米超宽楼间距，更多详情咨询：400-616-2223



www.ifangi.com






https://www.fangshia.com/p/185.html












By xiaozhangming


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Xingfu has a 'g' in it. SSP: Greater China Xingfu City, Huizhou - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more skyscraper for huizhou


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-01 by lj7and9


----------

